# PR Card Photos



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi
I have been reading these posts for a few years now, all the way through our immigration process, and have normally been able to find the answer to any problem amongst these pages. But now after many Forms, waiting, Medicals, waiting, Landing and waiting another 2 months for our PR Cards to arrive we have been told the photos on my husbands and our two daughters applications aren't good enough and need to be retaken. 
This would not be a problem except the girls and I are still residing in England while hubby sorts out work. We can't make the one appointment they gave us, so will have to go on a Monday morning between 8:30 and 12:00 to the Vancouver office on Expo Boulevard and hope we get seen.
My biggest worry is we have to bring our own Photos and as the ones take by the immigration officers at Vancouver airport when we landed didn't pass, (or all the ones we had done by a photographer before) how on earth can we be certain that the photos will meet their requirements.
If anyone knows what exactly they are looking for so we are more likely to succeed this time. (Flying over is expensive for all 3 of us but we won't be arriving permanently until after the 180 day dead line). Any advise on this would be gratefully received.. 
Also just to double check Monday 25th October isn't a special holiday in Vancouver which we don't know about is it? There's no reason the office should be closed on that day.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sauspop said:


> Hi
> I have been reading these posts for a few years now, all the way through our immigration process, and have normally been able to find the answer to any problem amongst these pages. But now after many Forms, waiting, Medicals, waiting, Landing and waiting another 2 months for our PR Cards to arrive we have been told the photos on my husbands and our two daughters applications aren't good enough and need to be retaken.
> This would not be a problem except the girls and I are still residing in England while hubby sorts out work. We can't make the one appointment they gave us, so will have to go on a Monday morning between 8:30 and 12:00 to the Vancouver office on Expo Boulevard and hope we get seen.
> My biggest worry is we have to bring our own Photos and as the ones take by the immigration officers at Vancouver airport when we landed didn't pass, (or all the ones we had done by a photographer before) how on earth can we be certain that the photos will meet their requirements.
> ...


The following from the CIC website provides specifications for the photographs:-

Visa Application Photo Specifications...


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes we know all the specifications, have all the paper work on it and have complied to the letter, as I said even the officers photos at Vancouver airport have been rejected, so I'm at a loss as to what we are doing wrong....
But thank you for your time.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Is it that any of you have glasses/long fringes/facial features that have changed in some way from one set of photos to the next? maybe a tattoo? is the background white?
I'm really not sure what the problem can be. I would print off the form with the photo specifications on and get new photos - yes a pain - I've been there! Then copy the form and send with each photo!!! Then they will have to explain of they are incorrect to their own forms.
I really hope you are successful


----------



## Carson09 (Oct 5, 2010)

*PR Cards!!!*



sauspop said:


> Hi
> I have been reading these posts for a few years now, all the way through our immigration process, and have normally been able to find the answer to any problem amongst these pages. But now after many Forms, waiting, Medicals, waiting, Landing and waiting another 2 months for our PR Cards to arrive we have been told the photos on my husbands and our two daughters applications aren't good enough and need to be retaken.
> This would not be a problem except the girls and I are still residing in England while hubby sorts out work. We can't make the one appointment they gave us, so will have to go on a Monday morning between 8:30 and 12:00 to the Vancouver office on Expo Boulevard and hope we get seen.
> My biggest worry is we have to bring our own Photos and as the ones take by the immigration officers at Vancouver airport when we landed didn't pass, (or all the ones we had done by a photographer before) how on earth can we be certain that the photos will meet their requirements.
> ...


I think this is one question I can help you with. My family and I had the same trouble, my grandson even had his photo taken at the airport like you and still it was not acceptable for the PR Card. I came to Canada with my husband, 2 grown up children and our grandson and we all had to have our photos retaken. I have spoke to other english immigrants and apparently this is quite common. We had appointment times like you but you can also turn up on certain days (please check before you go!!) and have your photo taken. You just sit and wait in line and they take your photo there so they will be 100 percent okay for the PR Card.
We were actually in Canada for a few months before we received our PR Cards, I only found out they were not valid when I phoned to find out where they were, then we had to wait for the appointment times and then go and have our photos retaken. It was quite a worrying time as I was told that travelling outside of Canada could be a problem without a PR Card, you just feel relieved when you receive it as least we did. I hope this has helped, the one thing I would say is get there as early as possible to 8.30 as it can get busy. I am sure everything will be fine, I am sure you are anxious as it is such a big move, we have been here just over a year living in south surrey next to white rock and we love it. Good Luck with the move


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies, Well we have retaken the photos with totally white backgrounds, heads between 25mm amd 30mm and no hair or anything over faces. Booked the flights, so all we can do now is cross our fingers and hope they are fine. This country does like to make you jump through hoops, at least it gives you plenty of time to make sure you are possitive about the move. My only problem with coming over is its still a return ticket..


----------

